# Shocked at the cost of double walled stainless chimney pipe! ($ 50 per ft) Is there any way around i



## ryderlj (Oct 13, 2011)

Planning my wood/coal installation. Found a guy (handyman) who will build me a new chimney cheap except for the flue pipe. This was not in my budget!  Last time I did this (30 yrs ago) I used a masonary chimney with an 8X8 tile flue.  Now I am told I need this stainless stuff by code.  Is there any other way? I think I would rather go the masonary way again for a few extra bucks and really be getting something solid and forever. If it worked for me 30 years ago for a ten year run(different house) with my old Tarm non gas can't I just do it again? Does the code really require this metal stuff even if it is nor a gassifier? HELP ANYONE!
EZRYDER


----------



## Singed Eyebrows (Oct 13, 2011)

Did an inspector tell you this? Unfortunatly "code" is sometimes whatever someone imagines it to be. See if you can get the code numbers & read them carefully, then you will know, Randy


----------



## jebatty (Oct 13, 2011)

> ... masonary ... again for a few extra bucks and really be getting something solid and forever.



I don't know what forever means to you. My stainless Class A chimney that I installed my self in 1990, 23 years ago, looks as good today as the day it was installed. Brushed once/year, it is clean. And we burn 24/7 every year during the heating season in northern MN. If it ever had to be replaced, simple, fast easy. No issue with a cold masonry chimney and possible condensation, or deteriorating mortar, etc. You might want to re-think the Class A option.


----------



## KTLM (Oct 13, 2011)

I agree with rethinking the stainless option. Your stove will most likely perform better also.


----------



## jimbom (Oct 13, 2011)

One way may be to watch for some good used.  It takes time, but the bargains may be there in areas of the country that are seeing an increase in natural gas supply.


----------



## EffectaBoilerUser (USA) (Oct 13, 2011)

If your talking about normal, double walled class A chimney than $50.00 per foot is very high.

I have seen it in my area for $70.00/3 foot section of 6" and $90.00/3 foot section of 8" dia.

Brian


----------



## Gasifier (Oct 13, 2011)

Five years ago I installed a double wall stainless chimney. It still looks like the day I bought it, very happy with it. The Pacific Energy Super 27 wood stove I bought it for worked great. And now I have my Wood Gun hooked up to the same chimney. I have, if I remember right, 27 feet of chimney. That goes from almost ground level to over the top of the peak of my roof. It includes the clean out at the bottom and two 45 degree elbows to go out and around my soffit and facia. I did not want to cut the roof and soffit and facia out like I have seen some do to save a little money. The 45 elbows were very expensive. I think $300 for the two of them. All together I had about $1400 into the stove and $1400 into the chimney. $1400/27ft. equals $51/ft. That included the thimble to go through the wall, the clean out, the 45 elbows, and the cap for the top. Expensive, absolutely. But worth every penny of it. No rust, yet. No maintenance, except the cleaning.


----------



## maple1 (Oct 13, 2011)

We are talking chimney liner pipe - correct? At $50 per foot? That seems way out of whack compared to $30 per foot for s/s chimney sections - no brick & mortar required.

My s/s chimney is 7in, is 15 years old, at the time was around $25/foot, and appears to still be in great shape. And it has seen a bit of abuse. I don't think there is any way I'd consider a brick & mortar chimney. Mine is inside though, if it was outside I might have other thoughts - but pretty sure if I found that liner itself is $50/foot, that would be the end of that considering.


----------



## Gasifier (Oct 13, 2011)

My bad. It appears EZ was talking about chimney liner. EZ, I would think you would have a lot of money all together with him building the masonary chimney and then having a stainless liner in it. Is that what you are thinking of doing?

With my pipe, a large part of the cost was the 45 elbows. At $300 for the pair. Take that off and devide $1100 by 27 feet and you come in at $40/ft. How many feet do you need?

I was talking about a stainless chimney pipe, double wall insulated. We put it on the back of the house. No worries about a foundation for it. Part of the price is for the bottom section that attaches to the wall where your elbow/cleanout goes into your house. Easy and quick for someone to put up if you don't want to do it yourself.


----------



## stee6043 (Oct 14, 2011)

Effecta Boiler User said:
			
		

> If your talking about normal, double walled class A chimney than $50.00 per foot is very high.
> 
> I have seen it in my area for $70.00/3 foot section of 6" and $90.00/3 foot section of 8" dia.
> 
> Brian



This is excactly the kind of pricing we have here in Michigan as well.  Menards carries a nice supply...


----------

